# Testing a trolling motor. Need help.



## Dragonman (May 5, 2012)

When I bought my boat last year it came with a trolling motor. I dont use a trolling motor so I would like to sell it. I need to know if I need to put it in water like an outboard to test it. I also need to know how to hook it up just enough to make sure it works.

The motor says Magnum Motor Guide 34 lb Thrust. The wire coming off the foot pedal has 3 prongs. I have no where to plug this thing in so exactly how should I go about trying to connect to the battery. I am thinking about using a set of wire jumpers to the battery. Where does the 3rd prong go? I have no instructions so any advise would be greatly appreciated. I wont hook any thing up till I hear from you guys on how to do things.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 5, 2012)

3rd prong is a ground (I think) 

You can test it out of the water - just do not run it too long or it could get hot 

Jumping to it will be fine


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 5, 2012)

The battery connections should have 2 wires + & -
If its a bow mount it should have a dedicated plug for the foot pedal ( if its electric steer)
And yes you can test it briefly out of water.. There's no water pump like an outboard, but water helps keep the housing cool. 

Why would you not want the trolling motor?? It's the best thing I've ever put on my boat!


----------



## Bugpac (May 5, 2012)

I have seen 3 wires be for a 12/24 motor as well, that should only have 2 wires, red and black.


----------



## Dragonman (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I am going to have my brother come over and give me a hand with it. I am not keeping it because i do not have room for it, When we go boating it is me my wife and 4 kids in a 16 footer, thing get a little tight for space. I had a trolling motor on my bass boat that i had 10 years ago, never used it lol. I dont fish for bass very often, we usually anchor off and wait for the kitties to feed. I may get into bass fishing more in the future but right now the space is more valuable to me than a trolling motor. Besides if I was to keep it I would need a new battery, mounting platform, wireing, switches and on and on. Better off to just say enough is enough at this point lol.


----------



## Dragonman (May 5, 2012)

My brother came over and helped me with the trolling motor. He looked at the plug for a couple second and said that we just needed a couple pieces of wire and we would find out real fast if it worked. So we went in the garage and I was moving things around to get the stuff we need out for another project and I told him to scout around for a suitable piece of wire. I had no more than said it and he said "right there" and pointed. I grabbed the wire and started to untangle it from everything that was stacked on and around it, Turned out it was the plug and wire assembly for the trolling motor :shock: . He hooked it up in a matter of seconds and found only the top 2 power levels worked. It is numbered 1-5. only 4 and 5 make the prop spin. turning left and right worked fine. 

I will let any TinBoat member have it for $25.00. It has foot control and the mounting bracket. I will try to post pics tomorrow. I will not ship it. Must come get it. If nobody wants it after next Saturday the 12th I will put it on Craig's List for $50.00 and let them talk me down lol.

I will post this in the For Sale section of the forum tomorrow with all the details if I can get the pic.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 6, 2012)

What brand is it? I just bought a speed control switch for my MotorGuide for $13 and it was easy to install, the wires just plug on, do one at a time and all is well.


----------



## Dragonman (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Gramps. I got the pics will put it in the For sale section as is. I dont have the room to store it plus I curently have so many projects going that I have my hands full.


----------

